# mud bead



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have some pic all over the place so I am just trying to put than in one spot on how I run my corners with a bead of mud

this process is good for dry taping and pre filling gaps and butts before tape coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tools needed
tube
cones
flusher


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

adapters for cone size


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47qK8xFC_2Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xvPQpj0j1c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JACoVTKQA


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

1 cut bad crack and screw corner
2 add mesh with bead
3 add ff
4 flush


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

1 bad outlet
2 run bead
3 cut ff
4 fixed


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

very bad corner ...easy fix
1 mesh
and by now you know how I fix it with a bead...the mud will go threw the mesh.... why mesh lol... it holds the mud from falling all over you and down the wall  and then it keeps the ff from ripping on that Dame crease:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is a old video I made from my old phone ...bead around outlet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZWAAh_lWLI


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I forgot one tool I like to use to keep my cone,tube,bucket and fingers clean....the bucket piston


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Ice, great thread!that does it I have to try the fuse that outlet detail looks awesome . Thank you


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post Ice.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post Ice.


Ditto, Ice.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

You Da Man ICE!


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

coaching basketball with the 6th 7th and 8th grade I hurt my knee... and I am not going to dance on my stilts till I am better. 
so I had time to post this thread.
I have one more post I will show. I think you all will like it:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I gave this a shot and all I can say is :thumbsup:, Thanks Ice, Works great.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I gave this a shot and all I can say is :thumbsup:, Thanks Ice, Works great.


your bead looks great...you will find out you will do more jobs this way ...no mess. 
when you get good at your bead you can run your outside corners for mud set beads 
and run the bead down the seam on a ceiling...:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I posted on this thread a long time ago and PT said never do it this way....but this process works. Happy reading 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/got-tube-4545/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I gave this a shot and all I can say is :thumbsup:, Thanks Ice, Works great.


still doing a bead ...hows it going cazna?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> still doing a bead ...hows it going cazna?


Going good ice, I will still do that bead trick for sure but lately ive been house and roof painting, Getting a bit long in the tooth for these steep roofs, You need to part monkey swinging off roof ladders, Hips sure feel it. Was I had some before photos, It was all pale green and very patchy, Two coats later and all nice again.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Going good ice, I will still do that bead trick for sure but lately ive been house and roof painting, Getting a bit long in the tooth for these steep roofs, You need to part monkey swinging off roof ladders, Hips sure feel it. Was I had some before photos, It was all pale green and very patchy, Two coats later and all nice again.


looks nice....that is one job I dont do. stay off the roofs brother :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> looks nice....that is one job I dont do. stay off the roofs brother :thumbsup:


 Lol, Low pitch are easy money, In fact im off down the road to waterblast another now but with the new laws of edge fall scaffold etc etc, its getting harder, I use to have a roof coating franchise doing tiled roofs etc etc for about 5 years over summer, Got sick of it, I only do 3 or 4 a year now, Not looking for that type of work but if someone asks and moneys right I still do it, Why I don't really know, Prob got 7 little nice plaster fix ups I could do, Oh well stupid is what stupid does forrest


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is how I skim coat ...I run a bead like this but in this photo the plaster was bad so I put ff on it.
going to upload a clip. in the clip I was out of mud so I had to space the bead more than I like but it dose show how I do it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5TQxLid78g&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How cool, Looks like it works well Ice, I would not have thought of that, Ive been thinking about a D handle for my tapepro as well but not sure how to go about that, You really want something threaded so you could just take off the ball and screw one on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> How cool, Looks like it works well Ice, I would not have thought of that, Ive been thinking about a D handle for my tapepro as well but not sure how to go about that, You really want something threaded so you could just take off the ball and screw one on. Thanks for sharing.


2nd and if you need a 3rd coat I do it the same way I call it zig-zag the bead ...why put it on you hawk or pan. Keep my wrist from feeling the pain.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I have some pic all over the place so I am just trying to put than in one spot on how I run my corners with a bead of mud
> 
> this process is good for dry taping and pre filling gaps and butts before tape coat


ice, sling tape with zook in corner, with a knife tied to a poll push tape in running down wall retape and flush, big gaps dont throw a scare into me

butts I prefill


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've done that with Dryvit mesh over old plaster. How much does a big roll of FF cost?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Anywhere between 50 -70 bucks a roll


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5TQxLid78g&feature=em-upload_owner


That is art ! Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ice, sling tape with zook in corner, with a knife tied to a poll push tape in running down wall retape and flush, big gaps dont throw a scare into me
> 
> butts I prefill


my tube would put your zook in a corner ...and never come out to play agian:jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bad ice. With the wide FF I just put the mud on with a paint roller, apply FF, and then set it by rolling it again. Works pretty fast.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Not bad ice. With the wide FF I just put the mud on with a paint roller, apply FF, and then set it by rolling it again. Works pretty fast.


Thanks TF. That's a great idea. I have to do an 8x12 wall. That would really speed up that job and the mud would be fairly evenly spread


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Thanks TF. That's a great idea. I have to do an 8x12 wall. That would really speed up that job and the mud would be fairly evenly spread


did the roller trick in the 80's ...the tube is fast no mess and easy to clean.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

definitely faster to put mud on with a roller than a knife. Not cleaner though :jester: I put on about 10 rolls in a plaster house last year and that was the fastest method by far. However I wouldn't mind trying the wallpaper glue in the bug sprayer..... Probably even faster and cleaner.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> definitely faster to put mud on with a roller than a knife. Not cleaner though :jester: I put on about 10 rolls in a plaster house last year and that was the fastest method by far. However I wouldn't mind trying the wallpaper glue in the bug sprayer..... Probably even faster and cleaner.


I kind of here you...when I need to go fast I just spray my mud on the wall. butt I would never get a roller out ...sorry mr finisher I know your a great worker:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree that spraying is faster but potentially messier than rolling. Usually gotta go up next to trim and what not. Have used spray glue also and that worked pretty quickly as well.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> adapters for cone size


Hi mate can you buy different ball sizes for different compound tubes and use this adapter so u can use different angle heads on the same compound tube head?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hi mate can you buy different ball sizes for different compound tubes and use this adapter so u can use different angle heads on the same compound tube head?


you need to get male adapters...the 7 photo in this post shows the adapter


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5TQxLid78g&feature=em-upload_owner


 Well, Big thanks to Icerock :thumbup: Tryed this today and it was awesome, Works great, I did a bedroom nice fast and easy to do with a great layer of mud, Im trying to post a pic but wont come through yet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> ....


So Mr Cazman what do you think way better then the roller:thumbup:.
no mess 
I stated doing this because filling up a pan or hawk stated to hurt my wrist...now after doing it this way for two years now my wrists are pain free:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is it just as quick with a compound tube although I guess a roller or brush would be a lot quicker to clean 
What do you think would be better a tube or a brush on a pole


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Is it just as quick with a compound tube although I guess a roller or brush would be a lot quicker to clean
> What do you think would be better a tube or a brush on a pole


What...tube is so ez to clean ....roller is so 80s ..it's mist and mud gets hard in bucket and frame. ...not saying my way it the best way....o yes I am😆


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

bead on bead...can't load photo on my phone..grrrr


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> So Mr Cazman what do you think way better then the roller:thumbup:.
> no mess
> I stated doing this because filling up a pan or hawk stated to hurt my wrist...now after doing it this way for two years now my wrists are pain free:thumbsup:





Sweendog87 said:


> Is it just as quick with a compound tube although I guess a roller or brush would be a lot quicker to clean
> What do you think would be better a tube or a brush on a pole



I have done both ways now, Roller and the Icerock skim, Both are for a different purpose.

Roller is for a level 5 thinner coat skim, Ideally with two guys, one to roll and one to trowel off to get through larger areas on new board over a sanded level 4 finish. It will only give you a thin coat.

The Icerock Skims freakin awesome, I was only playing around and I was going to get the roller out but thought, oh yeah, might try the tube and icerocks way, That room I did was someone elses screw up, He tried to trowel and sand it then undercoated ready for the owner to top coat but it was a mess, You guys get what I mean.

I started to spot fill all the pok holes, shallow and rough areas but decided to just skim it all and start again, The tube puts on more mud and to my complete surprise, very easy to wipe out and a very even layer yet thick enough to cover and fill and allow some mud to sand back but not so thick it became a problem, I couldn't get it that thick with a roller and its a hell of a lot less work than a roller to, so in this job a rollers no good, Just a bucket of mud, tube, pan and knife to skim, That took just over an hr to skim all that room, One lazy, not straining, taking my time hr, Who would have guessed? And cleaning up a tubes easier than a roller any day.

Went and had another look today and to my surprised again its all dry but its had a dehuimd on all night, No bubbles, It will sand up real nice and should be enough mud not to sand through, Easiest way of skimming ever, Thanks again Ice, I owe you for this one.........Did that parcel show up yet?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

well I learned that I should not leave my mud set beads leaning against walls over the weekend. They twisted and curved:icon_cry:. Also I tried gluing some on with total failure. So lesson learned put on bead or leave it horizontal on the floor and don't glue.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Dang that is really odd about your mud set bead. I have a lot of bead leaning up in the garage and it had been fine...


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mud set beads are plastic beads like tear away right? Everything is named different in aus


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, mud set is a bead that you install using mud.

http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/trim-tex-beads-and-accessories/mud-set


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rito we mostly install beads with staples in aus


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have done both ways now, Roller and the Icerock skim, Both are for a different purpose.
> 
> Roller is for a level 5 thinner coat skim, Ideally with two guys, one to roll and one to trowel off to get through larger areas on new board over a sanded level 4 finish. It will only give you a thin coat.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for talking about the bead Mr Cazman


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Rito we mostly install beads with staples in aus


not everyone 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

No we do tho I want to learn with all types of bead eventually so I can choose what I like best but gotta get boss to buy some for Jobs so I can learn


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I finally got a chance to try it out. I used the flat applicator to get the mud on. Works really well, puts on the mud fast. Rock on ice. 






















️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Is that the Red Diamond applicator your using Glenn?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Is that the Red Diamond applicator your using Glenn?



It's a Columbia flat applicator. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Works on textured ceilings too. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I finally got a chance to try it out. I used the flat applicator to get the mud on. Works really well, puts on the mud fast. Rock on ice.
> 
> View attachment 16625
> View attachment 16633
> ...


Are u doing screw holes with that how is the edge it leaves much of one?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No. The mud beads get troweled out. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It's a Columbia flat applicator.
> 
> 
> ️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


 Looks Good Mr Brightstar.


Wonder if it or the red diamonds fit the tapepro tube?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks. 

I would think so. The tape pro corner bead applicator fits the Columbia mud tube. It's a tight fit, but it fits fine. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would think so. The tape pro corner bead applicator fits the Columbia mud tube. It's a tight fit, but it fits fine.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if that means a Columbia on the tapepro would be a loose fit??

Is there any difference between red diamond and Columbia ball sizes, I wouldn't mind getting a flat applicator for this use, I have the white heads that leave lines but I don't think it would spread as well?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The Columbia and red diamond have the same type of clip, for attaching to the tube. If it's a loose fit squeeze the clip a little too tighten it. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The Columbia and red diamond have the same type of clip, for attaching to the tube. If it's a loose fit squeeze the clip a little too tighten it.
> 
> 
> ️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk



Heres one on wheels, Bet its smooth.

http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techflatapplicator.aspx


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought red diamond was better than ever and if so they won't fit tapepro iv asked tom


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> I thought red diamond was better than ever and if so they won't fit tapepro iv asked tom


 Wonder what the wheeled one fits? Prob can ams?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What I found out about better than ever is that the ball end for the tube is a few mm bigger than tapepro now better than ever has the same as revolution as they are made by same people but tapepro are smaller and are the same size or very close to the same as nearly every other brand canam Columbia level 5 tape tech


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

But saying that as Mr bright star stated u may be able to adjust the clip and will tighten for other brands


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I use the red diamonds on my tape pro tubes and works fine.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good to know


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

If you dont get tape pro sween which are best go the can am


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I will have to try this, But its more designed to full a recess join, not putting a bead of mud on a flat wall so prob wont be as successful and the applicator's.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> I will have to try this, But its more designed to full a recess join, not putting a bead of mud on a flat wall so prob wont be as successful and the applicator's.


If you run it on the blade it will not leave much mud - bit like a nail spotter.
If you run the tube closer to the wall you will pivot the blade off the wall and it will run on the plastic guides. You can control how much mud is applied by the angle you run it at.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Was thinking of using it to first coat steel external angles would this work tom using the method u just explained with the tube closer the wall keeping blade off a bit


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I will have to try this, But its more designed to full a recess join, not putting a bead of mud on a flat wall so prob wont be as successful and the applicator's.


i dont like it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> If you dont get tape pro sween which are best go the can am


I would go tape pro as they will fit any size mechanical head,My mudrunner has been sitting in a bucket of water for the last year after I got the tape pro tube!:blink:
But today decided it needed some loving and washed it and oiled it,fitted a new tube, so think I will give that a go again as my 2.5 bonehead has went awol!
So b 3 or 3.5 now for finish!
It was great on the tube for finishing angles!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> If you dont get tape pro sween which are best go the can am


 Don't touch can am, I got all of them first, the tubes and applicators, Got a tapepro and it leaves can am for dead, Easy to clean with no screws for a start, Sold all my can am gear on.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

With tapepro and can am Bing same price I will prob go the tapepro I'm pretty sure I love them more that my partner lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> Don't touch can am, I got all of them first, the tubes and applicators, Got a tapepro and it leaves can am for dead, Easy to clean with no screws for a start, Sold all my can am gear on.


I am a tape pro guy but maybe can am have change my can am set is easy clean just pull pump out of tube hose away.....not sure what u mean by screws....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The Columbia mud tube has screws you have to remove to clean out. 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh ok must be old model my can am tube just pull the handle out and pop it has like a rubber seal thing just pulls out


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Oh ok must be old model my can am tube just pull the handle out and pop it has like a rubber seal thing just pulls out


 I use to have a long and short can am tubes, Handle ends had a few screws holding it on and the cone had three annoying small screws that were tricking to line up and cone needed sealed on each time or it would suck air, Tapepro just pops out the back and the cone has two thumb screws and an o ring to seal it, And its a bigger tube, And double sealed plunger..............Rolls Royce model...............Wonder what the Columbia's like..............I think buck said once the big shots where not very good?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my tube has a quick release...on both ends and by far better then the rest


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I have two CanAms, a Better than Ever and a new Columbia tube. Don't like the BTE.... Sucks air past plunger. A bit disappointed in the Columbia as it lets a bit of mud slip past the plunger and makes for more cleaning. The CanAms work very well- no complaints. 

I also have applicators and tin heads in Columbia, BTE, CanAm, TapePro and Red Diamond and they all interchange nicely from tube to tube. 
I have a couple nylon applicator heads by Columbia and they are very tight fitting on any of my tubes. 
Around here the TapePro tube is much more expensive so I have yet to try one.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

From what iv heard in all threads about tubes bte are not very good Columbia and can ams have mixed reviews and the tapepro is loved by all and over here they are pretty much the cheapest to get so tapepro is my next women to. Use and abuse lol cant wait


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah my can am is strange it has a plunger that pulls out to clean but cone doesnt come off it has 3 screws around the cone so i took them off to see if i could take them off and no give so god knows what the screws are for


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Does the cone come off cause i am pulling it as hard as a body builder and i think better stop before it breaks


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> my tube has a quick release...on both ends and by far better then the rest


What tube is that ice ......let me guess custom ice made hybrid....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Does the cone come off cause i am pulling it as hard as a body builder and i think better stop before it breaks


 The cone on my can am use to come off, But then needed sealed again. Yours is prob caked on with mud if its never been off before.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah i seen mud in the tube so i undone the screws and nothing came out but some silicone it was siliconed shut or something I eventually got it all out with lots of hot watet...baby bottle brush dildoing it nicly and spraying silicone spray oil in it over and over and these hard old lumps came out its clean now i put the screws back in was to scared of wrecking its my first tube.....could call it my baby be lost without it


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Does the cone come off cause i am pulling it as hard as a body builder and i think better stop before it breaks



Shouldn't be pulling cones at work mate 

Yeah they do come off.....the best thing about em is they make a great super soaker 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you have the can am one tho. .....i like when i make a big soup at home suck it up great lunch for all the boys holds a few bowls worth


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Shouldn't be pulling cones at work mate
> 
> Yeah they do come off.....the best thing about em is they make a great super soaker
> 
> ...


Sheeters on a job once made there old tube into a Bong and had cones at work crazy cats pretty well engineered too


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Do you have the can am one tho. .....i like when i make a big soup at home suck it up great lunch for all the boys holds a few bowls worth



Nah I have the tape pro one...
Haha I'm not a big fan of soup, when mrs makes it for dinner sometimes I get a bit ****ty..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> Sheeters on a job once made there old tube into a Bong and had cones at work crazy cats pretty well engineered too



Haha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah my can am is strange it has a plunger that pulls out to clean but cone doesnt come off it has 3 screws around the cone so i took them off to see if i could take them off and no give so god knows what the screws are for


My oldest canam tube does that too, I take the screws out, use the hatchet end of my drywall hammer to tap it off. It fits tight enough that I don't have to seal it afterwards


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont have screws. ..my tube has a quick release


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got these Ice, I wanted the flat for mud beading and skimming, But got the internal as well, Will get to use them next week.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

aaron said:


> My oldest canam tube does that too, I take the screws out, use the hatchet end of my drywall hammer to tap it off. It fits tight enough that I don't have to seal it afterwards



My tube has screw holes but I had to get a new cone head for it and the holes aren't yet fully drilled out just in 1 mm so u know where to put them I might give it a go without screws and see how tight it is will definatly be quicker to clean out iv got a revolution tube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't change adapters I change out my cones for skimcoat.


----------



## Contractor Joe (Jun 7, 2015)

cazna said:


> Lol, Low pitch are easy money, In fact im off down the road to waterblast another now but with the new laws of edge fall scaffold etc etc, its getting harder, I use to have a roof coating franchise doing tiled roofs etc etc for patio covers about 5 years over summer, Got sick of it, I only do 3 or 4 a year now, Not looking for that type of work but if someone asks and moneys right I still do it, Why I don't really know, Prob got 7 little nice plaster fix ups I could do, Oh well stupid is what stupid does forrest


Money is what makes the world go round'....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Wish I could post videos and my pics but this app sucks if you want to see some check out my Facebook page it's free..lol icerock drywall


----------

